# The prettiest plant I've grown..Columbian male X{ Hawaiian x columbian female}



## stardust (Jun 13, 2019)

This is a cross between .. Hawaiian  X  Rio Negro Colombian both Presumably sativa s  from Centennial Seed..


----------



## Aksarben (Jun 19, 2019)

Very unusual coloring.


----------

